# caught off guard by taxes this year?



## Caroline O'Donovan (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi! I'm a reporter with BuzzFeed News. I'm looking to talk to drivers who have struggled with confusing or unexpected taxes ASAP. You can get me on here or at [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## Caroline O'Donovan (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi! I'm Caroline, a reporter with BuzzFeed News. Looking to chat very briefly with drivers about taxes. Let me know if you're interested! You can get me here or at [email protected].

Thanks!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

This is a great place to find people confused about their taxes. I would suggest you look through the posts in this sub and PM them directly.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

You can deduct pax miles & dead miles. Uber driving = loss, no taxes paid in.


----------

